# CREE LED model differences?



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

All of these are for the cool white
what is the difference between:

XP-G R5 3W LED

XM-L T6 LED

XP-E 3W LED


Is one stronger than the other?
THanks
Elliot


----------



## H2OAggie (Jan 10, 2011)

XM-L>XP-G>XR-E

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pen3 (Jul 9, 2006)

Also note the kelvin from their min to max amperage and what lumen you want/kelvin.


----------

